# Please urgent help for ic chips remove from cell boards



## scorpion1971 (Oct 18, 2017)

please urgent help
Valuable forum members,
As you can see in the photo, I made a soldering process with Hcl for mobile phone boards. I boil them in HCl for 4 hours. But ic chips remained on the board in large quantities. When I use concentrated sulfuric acid, the chips are melting and separating, but the bitumen-like substance in the board sticks to all the pieces. What is the way to make the remaining ic chips clean? Even if I physically distinguish it, there seems to be gold on the board.

Best regards,
Mehmet


----------



## scorpion1971 (Oct 18, 2017)

Photo


----------



## etack (Oct 18, 2017)

Use heat done in a few seconds. Then if you want use HCl.

Eric


----------



## scorpion1971 (Oct 18, 2017)

Dear Eric,

Please tell me in detail. The materials in the photo were boiled with HCL for 4 hours. Despite this, the nipples were not separated.

Regards,
Mehmet


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 18, 2017)

Mehmet,
Use heat as in a heat gun or hot sand bath. Heat the boards until the solder melts, then smack the boards against the inside of a bucket to knock all the components off of the board.

Read some of the threads in this link...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&keywords=Hot+sand+bath+Depopulate

I hope that helps you.
Ben


----------



## cosmetal (Oct 18, 2017)

scorpion1971 said:


> Dear Eric,
> 
> Please tell me in detail. The materials in the photo were boiled with HCL for 4 hours. Despite this, the nipples were not separated.
> 
> ...



Mehmet

Please clarify "nipples".

Also, please tell me how on two of the boards, there appears to be paper labels still stuck on some of the chips. If those are labels, how did they survive a 4 hour HCL boil?

James


----------

